# Emerge nvidia-kernel fails

## osuchasenuts

I can not get emerge nvidia-glx or nvidia-kernel to work. The error message(s) I get are so long I can only post a lower portion of them. I cant find any where on the internet where they talk about this error, so I am confused.  I am using kernel 2.6.15 that came genkerneld off the 2006 cd. 

The code posted happens during the compiling of nvidia-kernel

Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?

Thanks, btw I would have put the code in a scroll bar within the post, but couldnt figure out how to do that, so sorry for the long post!

```

sr/src/nv/nv.c:2145: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2146: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2149: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2149: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2152: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2152: error: `O_NONBLOCK' undeclared (first use in this function)/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2162: error: `POLLIN' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2162: error: `POLLRDNORM' undeclared (first use in this function)/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_set_hotkey_occurred_flag':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2179: error: request for member `nv_state' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2184: error: request for member `nv_state' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2190: error: parse error before "off_t"

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2192: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_kern_read_cardinfo':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2205: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2210: error: `page' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2232: error: parse error before "off_t"

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2234: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_kern_read_version':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2237: error: `page' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2243: error: parse error before "off_t"

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2245: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_kern_read_agpinfo':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2248: error: `u8' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2248: error: parse error before "cap_ptr"

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2249: error: `u32' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2264: error: `page' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2270: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2270: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2275: error: `cap_ptr' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2277: error: `status' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2278: error: `command' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2286: error: `agp_rate' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2302: error: parse error before "off_t"

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2304: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_kern_read_status':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2308: error: `u8' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2308: error: parse error before "cap_ptr"

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2309: error: `u32' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2318: error: `cap_ptr' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2320: error: `status' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2321: error: `command' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2329: error: `scratch' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2335: error: `page' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2342: error: `agp_rate' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_find_nv_mapping':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2391: error: `at' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2393: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2405: error: `PAGE_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_find_dma_mapping':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2423: error: `at' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2425: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2437: error: `PAGE_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_dma_to_phys_address':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2456: error: `at' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2457: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2459: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2465: error: `PAGE_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_find_agp_kernel_mapping':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2495: error: `at' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2497: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2511: error: `PAGE_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `_get_phys_address':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2534: error: `pgd_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2534: error: `pgd' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2535: error: `pmd_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2535: error: `pmd' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2536: error: `pte_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2536: error: `pte' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2537: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2539: error: `current' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2540: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2542: error: `__pgd' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2542: warning: implicit declaration of function `pgd_offset'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2542: warning: implicit declaration of function `pgd_offset_k'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2543: warning: implicit declaration of function `pgd_bad'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2546: error: `__pmd' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2547: warning: implicit declaration of function `pmd_bad'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2547: warning: implicit declaration of function `pmd_none'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2550: error: `__pte' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2550: warning: implicit declaration of function `pte_offset_map'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2551: warning: implicit declaration of function `pte_present'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2551: warning: implicit declaration of function `pte_unmap'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2554: warning: implicit declaration of function `pte_val'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2554: error: `PAGE_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2554: error: `PAGE_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2561: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2565: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_get_kern_phys_address':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2593: error: `PAGE_OFFSET' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2593: error: `VMALLOC_START' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2594: warning: implicit declaration of function `__pa'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_alloc_pages':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2634: error: `at' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2635: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2636: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2636: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2700: error: `PAGE_SHIFT' undeclared (first use in this function)/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_free_pages':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2751: error: `at' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2752: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2752: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_lock_init_locks':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2813: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2814: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2816: error: parse error before '{' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2818: warning: implicit declaration of function `sema_init'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_lock_rm':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2830: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2831: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2833: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2834: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2835: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2840: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2840: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2840: warning: passing arg 1 of `test_ti_thread_flag' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2844: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2844: warning: passing arg 1 of `test_ti_thread_flag' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2845: warning: implicit declaration of function `__raw_spin_unlock_wait'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2850: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2850: warning: passing arg 1 of `test_ti_thread_flag' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_unlock_rm':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2857: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2858: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_post_event':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2879: error: `nvfp' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2879: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2879: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2880: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_get_event':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2918: error: `nvfp' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2918: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2918: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2919: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3041: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3041: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_translate_address':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3100: error: `at' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3101: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3101: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_start_rc_timer':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3139: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3139: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3149: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_stop_rc_timer':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3159: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3159: error: parse error before ')' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nvos_count_devices':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3182: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3185: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3185: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3187: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_kern_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3201: error: `nvl' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3203: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3203: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3204: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3227: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3227: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3227: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3232: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3232: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3232: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3242: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3243: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3245: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3246: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3251: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3252: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3252: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3254: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3255: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3255: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3257: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3315: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3319: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3329: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3329: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3329: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3355: error: parse error before "u32"

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3357: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_acpi_event':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3359: error: `lnv' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3360: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3362: error: `state' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3366: error: request for member `dev' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3413: error: parse error before "u32"

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3415: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_kern_acpi_standby':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3416: error: `state' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: At top level:

include/linux/elf.h:419: warning: array '_DYNAMIC' assumed to have one element

include/linux/rcuref.h:119: warning: array '__rcuref_hash' assumed to have one element

include/linux/aio.h:178: error: storage size of `wait' isn't known

include/linux/aio.h:189: error: storage size of `ring_info' isn't known

include/linux/sched.h:318: error: storage size of `mmap_sem' isn't known

include/linux/sched.h:364: error: storage size of `action' isn't known

include/linux/sched.h:379: error: storage size of `wait_chldexit' isn't known

include/linux/sched.h:385: error: storage size of `shared_pending' isn't known

include/linux/sched.h:448: error: storage size of `rlim' isn't known

include/linux/sched.h:762: error: storage size of `start_time' isn't known

include/linux/sched.h:791: error: storage size of `thread' isn't known

include/linux/sched.h:803: error: storage size of `pending' isn't known

include/linux/stat.h:68: error: storage size of `atime' isn't known

include/linux/stat.h:69: error: storage size of `mtime' isn't known

include/linux/stat.h:70: error: storage size of `ctime' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:288: error: storage size of `ia_atime' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:289: error: storage size of `ia_mtime' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:290: error: storage size of `ia_ctime' isn't known

include/linux/quota.h:220: error: storage size of `dq_wait_unused' isn't known

include/linux/quota.h:226: error: storage size of `dq_dqb' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:371: error: storage size of `bd_sem' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:372: error: storage size of `bd_mount_sem' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:447: error: storage size of `i_atime' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:448: error: storage size of `i_mtime' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:449: error: storage size of `i_ctime' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:456: error: storage size of `i_sem' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:457: error: storage size of `i_alloc_sem' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:463: error: storage size of `i_data' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:483: error: storage size of `inotify_sem' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:604: error: storage size of `f_owner' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:792: error: storage size of `s_umount' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:793: error: storage size of `s_lock' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:812: error: storage size of `s_wait_unfrozen' isn't known

include/linux/fs.h:822: error: storage size of `s_vfs_rename_sem' isn't known

include/linux/device.h:224: error: storage size of `uevent_attr' isn't known

include/linux/pci.h:113: error: storage size of `dev' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:918: error: storage size of `tasklet' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:929: error: storage size of `ldata_lock' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:932: error: storage size of `at_lock' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:954: error: storage size of `waitqueue' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:44: error: storage size of `nv_ctl_waitqueue' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:211: error: storage size of `nv_fops' isn't known

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:476: Error: symbol `seq' is already defined

{standard input}:524: Error: symbol `sem_nsems' is already defined

{standard input}:1516: Error: symbol `flags' is already defined

{standard input}:1832: Error: symbol `files' is already defined

{standard input}:2036: Error: symbol `blocks' is already defined

{standard input}:2814: Error: symbol `d_flags' is already defined

{standard input}:3365: Error: symbol `inotify_watches' is already defined

{standard input}:3503: Error: symbol `flags' is already defined

{standard input}:3585: Error: symbol `s_type' is already defined

{standard input}:3795: Error: symbol `mmap' is already defined

{standard input}:3837: Error: symbol `lock' is already defined

{standard input}:3902: Error: symbol `data' is already defined

{standard input}:3980: Error: symbol `u' is already defined

{standard input}:4004: Error: symbol `truncate_count' is already defined

{standard input}:4261: Error: symbol `parent' is already defined

{standard input}:4267: Error: symbol `release' is already defined

{standard input}:4302: Error: symbol `release' is already defined

{standard input}:4404: Error: symbol `nlink' is already defined

{standard input}:4410: Error: symbol `size' is already defined

{standard input}:4434: Error: symbol `owner' is already defined

{standard input}:4440: Error: symbol `next' is already defined

{standard input}:4446: Error: symbol `parent' is already defined

{standard input}:4458: Error: symbol `data' is already defined

{standard input}:4662: Error: symbol `flags' is already defined

{standard input}:4680: Error: symbol `size' is already defined

{standard input}:4698: Error: symbol `class' is already defined

{standard input}:4716: Error: symbol `dev' is already defined

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 504, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make                                  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## tSp

I believe you have to use a masked nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx for 2.6.15 kernels, try this:

```
echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

```
echo "media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

```
emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel
```

----------

## osuchasenuts

After using your code I got the same error, but I will play around with masking real quick and see what I can come up with

----------

## osuchasenuts

Followed the nvidia wiki and masked using their procedure

```
# echo ">media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# echo ">media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r7" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

And still got the same errors, so I am assuming masking is not the issue?

Trying to manually install I had a kernel configuration error, so maybe there is something wrong in there, even though its a genkernel?

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## osuchasenuts

bumpdiddilyump, still cant figure out how to fix this error

Considering it was moved to kernel, I would have to say somthing in kernel is configured wrong?

----------

## coolsnowmen

For kernels after 2.6.12 you need to use nvidia drivers after the 66 series

try something like 7174, and remmber to install the same glx and kernel drivers

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r5

which ones have you tried?

----------

## osuchasenuts

Solved, but not solved. 

Killed my gen kernel and configured a new one, and it worked fine.

----------

